# Weirdest sexual experience?



## Nickkie62 (Feb 1, 2008)

A guy once requested that I step on his balls


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

put your thumb in my ass.
that's what she said.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

thats pretty crummy....it's also crummy that you had to go through that.....did you squash or what??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> thats pretty crummy....it's also crummy that you had to go through that.....did you squash or what??



a little spit and away i went.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> a little spit and away i went.


man it is too early for that.......

lol
lol
lol
lol


----------



## Nickkie62 (Feb 1, 2008)

nah i said "as much as i would love to step on your balls, it's against my morals"


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

good woman......respect for balls.....


----------



## scias (Feb 1, 2008)

i once had a girl who not only wanted me to bone her on the rag (eww) but was allergic to latex (no condom, double eww) and wanted me to beat the shit out of her while i hit it from behind. i must say the answer was no, and i got the hell out of there.


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 1, 2008)

scias said:


> i once had a girl who not only wanted me to bone her on the rag (eww) but was allergic to latex (no condom, double eww) and wanted me to beat the shit out of her while i hit it from behind. i must say the answer was no, and i got the hell out of there.


whats the problem? life is too short to not give your partner, and get from your partner, all of our desires. i will do ANYTHING a partner asks me to just to make her happy. (except involving animals, scat or tieing ME up. i dont mind tieing other people up.)


for me: i was seeing this chick for a while that had a huge clit!! it was almost the size of my top thrumb nuckle when fully erect. i thought it was hot. she was a squirter too when i got her REALLY excited. 

anway she got OFF on that big clit. she wanted me to bite that thing. and the harder i bit it, the harder she came. i always worried i would hurt her, gnawing away on it. but she never complained about pain. just kept saying "harder! harder! ahhhhhh!!!!!" ....those are good memories.


----------



## brasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

OUCH, that's all just ouch.

PS....was she a hermie?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> put your thumb in my ass.
> that's what she said.


you edited......................


----------



## mountainSpliff (Feb 4, 2008)

I have shagged my girlfriend while I was asleep. Woke up half way through and carried on. Let me tell you, it's a good way to wake up.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

yea till you get the bitch preg? lots of woman like anal penetration its not weird at all?


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 4, 2008)

THE WHITE DRAGON! Gettin Some dome from a chick and right when i nuTT, punch the back of her head and watch the sperm fly out her nose. WWWWWAAAAAAAHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## girlyhits (Feb 5, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> THE WHITE DRAGON! Gettin Some dome from a chick and right when i nuTT, punch the back of her head and watch the sperm fly out her nose. WWWWWAAAAAAAHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 
Lucky it wasn't me.... Very dangerous to hit a woman when she has your dick in her jaws.

Thumb up the ass is wierd for you FDD? Can you say vanilla ;p Don't take offense - this is coming from someone who once thought to herself 'God I have got to stop wierd sex before I can't enjoy regular sex anymore.'


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> Lucky it wasn't me.... Very dangerous to hit a woman when she has your dick in her jaws.
> 
> Thumb up the ass is wierd for you FDD? Can you say vanilla ;p Don't take offense - this is coming from someone who once thought to herself 'God I have got to stop wierd sex before I can't enjoy regular sex anymore.'


----------



## lJamiel (Feb 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


>


Truth..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

i shared my "lightest" story. the things i could tell............


----------



## Unique (Feb 5, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> whats the problem? life is too short to not give your partner, and get from your partner, all of our desires. i will do ANYTHING a partner asks me to just to make her happy. (except involving animals, scat or tieing ME up. i dont mind tieing other people up.)
> 
> 
> for me: i was seeing this chick for a while that had a huge clit!! it was almost the size of my top thrumb nuckle when fully erect. i thought it was hot. she was a squirter too when i got her REALLY excited.
> ...


Can we say "crying game"?


----------



## Unique (Feb 5, 2008)

While growing up in AZ, some friends and myself used to pass girls around often. Well a joke we had with new girls was to scream out your friends name at the point of orgasim....So in other words you are screaming "OHH MIKE" while he is in the other room bouncing off some girl screaming your name.

Makes for some good laughs at the girls reaction....some actually get pissed...but who cares we were on to a new girl by the next night.


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea till you get the bitch preg? lots of woman like anal penetration its not weird at all?


I wish that were true for my girl, she hates it. we tried it once and she never want to try it again. *sigh*


----------



## gogrow (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, i expected some more crazy replies to this one; pretty wide open, but i guess no one wants to share the sick shit


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a chic lick me clean after i blew a load in her ass.... I never kissed that one .. thank god


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 5, 2008)

wow and i thought i was nasty!

Some do some dont kant? Many like something smaller than a dick till they get used to it. sorry i sell sex toys so i know what alot of woman want, and i like it to although anal sex is not for me?

i once found my boyfriend was laying in shit while we had sex in the woods

what do you concider weird thats the problem

iv had threesomes or five or something but a few times i dont think it is weird 

i once had a boyfreind that would get a hard on while he watched me try shoes on

had sex in cemetaries a few times someone may think they are strange but i dont?


----------



## adelgado (Feb 5, 2008)

Unique said:


> While growing up in AZ, some friends and myself used to pass girls around often. Well a joke we had with new girls was to scream out your friends name at the point of orgasim....So in other words you are screaming "OHH MIKE" while he is in the other room bouncing off some girl screaming your name.
> 
> Makes for some good laughs at the girls reaction....some actually get pissed...but who cares we were on to a new girl by the next night.




This is the funniest thing I've ever seen onthis Forum... Man, I'm laughing so much... I'm not even high


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Unique*
> _While growing up in AZ, some friends and myself used to pass girls around often. Well a joke we had with new girls was to scream out your friends name at the point of orgasim....So in other words you are screaming "OHH MIKE" while he is in the other room bouncing off some girl screaming your name.
> 
> Makes for some good laughs at the girls reaction....some actually get pissed...but who cares we were on to a new girl by the next night._


WE used to do that shit to all in high school (great memories), passing them around that is. Two of my buddies and I would always gang bang girls. I'm not gay by any means and neither are they but I think we all thought that was pretty awesome. We gang banged 5 girls so far, and counting.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 6, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> WE used to do that shit to all in high school (great memories), passing them around that is. Two of my buddies and I would always gang bang girls. I'm not gay by any means and neither are they but I think we all thought that was pretty awesome. We gang banged 5 girls so far, and counting.


high fives all the way!


----------



## apasunee (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a cute story...............................................................


----------



## apasunee (Feb 6, 2008)

OOoops,, sorry,, I was just told that its most likely illegal,,, maybe some other time......................... but anyway,, cemetary sex good,,,mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Unique (Feb 6, 2008)

apasunee said:


> OOoops,, sorry,, I was just told that its most likely illegal,,, maybe some other time......................... but anyway,, cemetary sex good,,,mmmmmmmmmm


At what point does CPR become necrophilia?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 6, 2008)

but your honor,,, I didnt know she was dead when I was fukin her....hahaha.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

damn i thought i was the only one who ever banged in a cemetary and liked it!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

both parties alive and well of course


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> both parties alive and well of course


lol...i would hope


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yeah,, cemetary sex is great,,,,, its just all the digging that sucks...................Ewwwwwww,,,just f-n around,, hope no one gets excited either way lololol.... But where I lived in jersey, we had more cemetaries than anything else, soooooooo,, I had lots of fun on some of those gravestones from the 1800s..........................................................................


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

may seem a bit strange but in a free write for my teacher a while ago i wrote this............



 I have always had a fascination with cemeteries. From a rather young age I was content with wandering among the dead people, curious to find a story within each headstone. Many cemeteries in Vermont are small and most contain a section of very old stones that sometimes start with a small family plot. I often still wonder what motivates me to spend hour upon hour wandering about the grounds where I knew not a single soul to be buried. Over time I have built my own memories amongst the stones, and I think about how other may amuse me when I&#8217;m dead, wandering the cemetery doing things out of the ordinary. 
 My cat Luna who was usually very excited to go for walks with her mother was no friend of my favorite hang out. I tried to bring her with me once but she had no intentions of going anywhere near the cemetery. As we approached she started to climb me in protest. This normally very gentle kitty would have scratched my eyes out to not to enter this place with all these stark protrusions exiting the ground. I still wonder to this day if it was the way the cemetery looked to the cat or the energy she felt as we approached. I may never know but I still find this very interesting. 
 I drew one of my tattoos under an old apple tree in a cemetery close to one of my old houses. On the hottest days one spot under the smallest tree in the oldest part of the graveyard always felt so cool and deserted. I would sit for hours and draw anything that came to my paper and pencil, or writing about anything. I remember these moments as the most peaceful of my life.
 Under this dainty apple tree that must have been small due to lack of care and not age I had the best sex of my life. Even to me this seems sort of strange and it certainly was not planned. Shame is not a part of the equation but I wonder why it was so enjoyable and not in the least bit weird? I can honestly say it may not have been as good had I planned it. If someone told me they had the best sex of their life in a cemetery I would think they may be a little strange but hey? 
 My most memorable moments are the hours I spent reading stones and wondering or better yet creating stories to match the small details given about a person in the stone that marks the final resting place of their body. I love the sound of old names Olivia, Emma, Clifford, and Albert. Everything about the headstone seems so beautiful but mysterious to me, this is partially what created this urge to know more for me. So I learned more. Every town had a town clerks office and they keep death record of people who die in the area or are buried in local cemeteries. I spent hours looking through death certificates and matching them to names I had seen in the graveyards. 
 Years later I wonder what drove this fascination for dead people or the energy they leave behind or what my fascination actually was. In reality I may never know the answer to any of these questions.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmmmm,, thats pretty deep, (no pun intended) I spent a heck of a lot of my youth in cemetaries, but, I was in it for the sex,,, looking back,, I dont think I met a girl who didnt want to do it in there,,, over gravestones,,, under bushes,,, in a crematory,, and just all over..........................................


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

AHHHHH,,,,, GOOD TIMES.......................................................


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

great im not that weird


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

NAAAAAAAAAAA,,,,, People dont know what they are missing,,, wish there were nice cemetaries around where I live now,, but,, none...............


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 25, 2008)

I once picked up a girl in a bar and took her home. We were porking for a 1 minute and she said she had to go the the bathroom. 3 minutes later she came back covered in shit. I kicked here out of my house poop all over her. Never saw her again, shitty
experience.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

NAAAAAAAAAAA,,,,, People dont know what they are missing,,, wish there were nice cemetaries around where I live now,, but,, none...............


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Alright budsworth,, thats just sick..........lolol,, better you than me, hahahaha,, I have had a couple girls that loved it very rough,, just my specialty,,, biting, smacking, a little blood letting, its all good.........


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

shit? what, never understood any of that shit stuff?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

EWWWWWWW...................................................................


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont know

I've always been into HOT passionate long sweaty sex.Alot of kissing, sucking, licking 

NO punching women in the back of the head... NO calling out my guy friends names, like a little bitch, while fucking the woman.

In fact Ive never been into antagonizing women for fun and games. Then you wonder why some women get attitudes towards men in general?

Im sorry 'some' of you dudes are strange and need psychological help.

If you ever treated my daughter like that I'd jack your jaw square off of your face.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you know I didnt use your daughter for any of those things,,, let me guess,,, your daughter is a good girl,,,, ease up,,,, or tell your boyfriend too.


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 25, 2008)

Grow some confidence and self esteem. Start having the strength, patience and fortitude to treat your woman with respect ...like a real man does.

Does it make you feel tough to hurt women?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Im not thinkin that you even understand,,, these girls wanted it like this,, you dont just smack a girl around to feel good about yourself,,, and Ive met more than myself of women that PREFER IT LIKE THAT,,,,geez.......... And it seems like its always the ones you least expect.........


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 25, 2008)

I understand perfectly well trust me.

Now I have a question for you...if your mother or daughter asked a man to aggressively abuse her or punch her in the head during sex. Would you think its possible your mother/daughter may need some help?

And what would you think of the man who actually did aggresively abuse her or punch her in the head during sex?

I dont think YOU get it buddy. We're not talking about spanking, wrestling or playful biting here. We're talking about abusing and punching a woman in the head.

And I really dont give a shit whether they prefer it or not. I'm not doing it because it indicates a severe emotional problem that needs attention. And the men who do it are closet woman abusers.

which brings us back to the original point. Grow some self esteem and self confidence. join the human race.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you in the correct forum,,, this isnt the spirituality & sexuality & philosophy,,,,,,,, or is that forum on break, so you decided to pass judgement on others pastor bob,,,,,,, And who the fuk brought up all this punching girls sh1t,, thats right, you did,, way to twist words around so that you can be heard,idiot.......This is the weirdest sexual experience rm.. And it does seem you should be asking yourself why you cant get laid if you paid for it....


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 25, 2008)

read the posts thoroughly...I didnt bring it up, I called somebody on it

and the who the fuck are YOU anyway? lmao... was I making reference to any of your posts? zip it woman beater


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

apasunee said:


> Are you in the correct forum,,, this isnt the spirituality & sexuality & philosophy,,,,,,,, or is that forum on break, so you decided to pass judgement on others pastor bob,,,,,,, And who the fuk brought up all this punching girls sh1t,, thats right, you did,, way to twist words around so that you can be heard,idiot.......This is the weirdest sexual experience rm.. And it does seem you should be asking yourself why you cant get laid if you paid for it....


You didnt even say anything about being violent towards women what made you get into with zion--If the guy who did say the thing about hitting a girl in the head and making it spew from her nose can say something like that why the hell cant some else say something positive? Some girls do like it rough but REALLY I know some freaky freaky ass girls and boys and even in their craziest moment they wouldnt want to be hit in the back of the head like that...and trust me I do some crazy shit to submissives....that comment was out of control...and Im sure not the weirdest thing that guy had done....ease up geezzzzz


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh and Im with Kaya I dont think the things I do are weird but Im sure you all would so here is one that I did....f*cked a guy in his ass with my big toe...see pic


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you sensa...nice toes


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

lol thanks ha ha I love that picture and the short video too lol lol


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

Theres a video of this?,,, well thats just not right,,lol......


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

not right now c'mon...he enjoyed it and I enjoy when others let me do whatever I want soooooo its gotta be right WINK WINK


----------



## apasunee (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahahahaha,,, your not right,, I like that,,,lol.....................


----------



## Novex (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> not right now c'mon...he enjoyed it and I enjoy when others let me do whatever I want soooooo its gotta be right WINK WINK


 
Well, this is not something I would normally say, but since ya caught me stoned I dont have a problem saying I probably would have enjoyed that - Especially if you liked it too.

I only know one other girl like you - Its nice to see some kinkiness.

Stay sexy


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

thats f*cking hot....toes arent the only thing I put in there either lol lol


----------



## Novex (Feb 25, 2008)

Id be ok with that too...

Must have been a fun night 

That kinda stuff make me jealous


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

you sound like a very naughty boy which means you probably need some kisses from my riding crop..................


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

Speaking of cemeteries check out whos grave I visited this weekend... I specifically went there for photography purposes... but when I took my cam out, I realized that I left the battery at home  and its a dslr so I couldnt just go buy a battery at the corna STO. 
I was bummed because it took an hour to get there. So I took this on my cell. Notice the cig left by someone.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

you put that cig there c'mon


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you put that cig there c'mon


Hahaha no I promise I didnt. It was all soggy from the recent snow too. Lol. I dont smoke but if I did I would leave that gangsta one. haha.


----------



## Novex (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you sound like a very naughty boy which means you probably need some kisses from my riding crop..................


 
ya... that sounds about right.

God I love your type.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you sound like a very naughty boy which means you probably need some kisses from my riding crop..................


HAhaahahaahah. The lady butt.

You are so funny Pink.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

i got a blowjob behind my work on a lunch break. i dident get to eat and was hungry all day lol. true story


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

When I was like 17 my bf and I got all horny while we were at my sisters cheerleading practice... so we left her real quick and drove to a near by alley. So Im on top of him humpn my brains out. All the sudden we hear a car honk. I turn around and there is two cars in front of us and one behind... HAHA.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> When I was like 17 my bf and I got all horny while we were at my sisters cheerleading practice... so we left her real quick and drove to a near by alley. So Im on top of him humpn my brains out. All the sudden we hear a car honk. I turn around and there is two cars in front of us and one behind... HAHA.


lmao thats funny. shit has happend to me like that lol. you have some crazy stories jamiemichelle.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lmao thats funny. shit has happend to me like that lol. you have some crazy stories jamiemichelle.


I know... Ive lived a crazy life....SERIOUSLY.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I know... Ive lived a crazy life....SERIOUSLY.


you should compile all your naughty stories into a book...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you should compile all your naughty stories into a book...


Oh no... not too many naughty stories  unfortunatley... You know my sex life sucks. HAHA. But I do have a lot of crazy life stories.


But a book of stories about sex... that would be a great idea for you.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh no... not too many naughty stories  unfortunatley... You know my sex life sucks. HAHA. But I do have a lot of crazy life stories.
> 
> 
> But a book of stories about sex... that would be a great idea for you.


well I have a couple of books in the works but I always do think of putting together my book of lovers and things Ive done...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well I have a couple of books in the works but I always do think of putting together my book of lovers and things Ive done...


Well I would buy it... Ive bought several dirty Penthouse books before.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well I would buy it... Ive bought several dirty Penthouse books before.


Me to I got pretty hooked on literotica.com free porn stories and I can access it from my phone it was outta control my masturbation numbers were up from 1-3 times a day to like 2-3 time before and after work...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Me to I got pretty hooked on literotica.com free porn stories and I can access it from my phone it was outta control my masturbation numbers were up from 1-3 times a day to like 2-3 time before and after work...


Hahaha. Ill have to check it out... I have to admit there have been sometimes where I am so tired and I dont wanna go grab my laptop to bring it in my bed and watch porn... SO I always am trying to download porn on my blackberry. HAHA. I usually just go to thehun.com.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahaha. Ill have to check it out... I have to admit there have been sometimes where I am so tired and I dont wanna go grab my laptop to bring it in my bed and watch porn... SO I always am trying to download porn on my blackberry. HAHA. I usually just go to thehun.com.


Oh yeah if I have to wait anywhere I'm like time for porn whip out my phone....there is a ton of diff stories on there too like diff categories of kinds of sex you have 2 check it out and most are quick short reads.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I know... Ive lived a crazy life....SERIOUSLY.


your not alone lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

weirdest thing for me was my hubby not sleeping with me for like three months when we started hanging out. I was just about to move on cause i thought he didnt want it or something and bam it happened. how strange a guy that wont give it up, i still say he is a tease


----------

